# crazy things people with boost hear



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Just thought I would make a post about the crazy things I hear on the road from people.
1. Man i'm not racing that car he has a nitto on there








2. Saw a guy in a green eclipse two days ago and I put some cars on him. guy pulls up after I beat him and says "you can mess with its cat its turbo". I smile and say "so am I". guy say "i'm running 15psi of boost" . I say "I was only running 12 lol" guy say "o" and drives away. the funny thing was when I passed him you would think that if he drives a turbo car he would hear my turbo since I have a dump pipe and you can hear it spooling at idle.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: crazy things people with boost hear (tyrone27)*

... when my wastegate opens I cant hear squat....


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: crazy things people with boost hear (tyrone27)*

mines sounds like a bad exhaust leak...no dump tube...straight outta the wastegate..


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: crazy things people with boost hear (arvcube)*

Well, a fat kid working the drivethru at Taco Bell told me " Dude, you need to get a Civic...all VW's are slow!".


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

lol my buddies civ ex turbo 
2.5" dump pipe + open wastegate (1.5" 1 foot long out the bottom) 
its so loud you can't hear the open wastegate LOL! 
funny **** people say "my Si will kill your ex i don't care what you have" lol.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (peteM3)*

you can hear rice boys talk about the drizzle and altenator pulleys as turbos...
download...don't stream. you'll want to keep it anyway.
http://dvmix.com/data/gti%20vs...a.avi


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_you can hear rice boys talk about the drizzle and altenator pulleys as turbos...
download...don't stream. you'll want to keep it anyway.
http://dvmix.com/data/gti%20vs...a.avi

File not found


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
File not found























yeah I'm pissed now! I have it on my harddrive but the bandlimit was exceeded so it's not available now. I wish I knew how to host it!
Jason


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

just email it to me at [email protected] I will host it for ya on the VR6turbogroup website.
http://www.swankhouse.com


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

Best one I heard was some kid with a r*ced out EX civic w/ universal muffler. He tried to race me and I let him win. Why waste gas. He told me that my car was a big POS and that I should be embarressed to drive it, I should roll it down a hill, blah, blah, blah. While he talked I revved it and blew off. He was like "oh sh*t" Then he just turned his head and looked straight as he rollled up his windows.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

lol. that was great


----------



## StaggerLee (Mar 12, 2001)

People keep telling me I have a fan belt loose...


----------



## bwolfgti (Oct 29, 2002)

People have said it sounds like a jet airplane coming in when i pull into the parking lot in first gear with the paxton supercharger. But not after today. I sold it so now i am back to 2.slow.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (StaggerLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaggerLee* »_People keep telling me I have a fan belt loose...
 
The guy who aligned my car told me I had a bad alternator bearing. He wasn't too happy when I told him that "bad alternator bearing" noise was really a supercharger. " It didn't come that way stock!" was his (weak) comeback.


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

I was in the Taco Bell grive thru.....
Guy at window "Ha, that's funny. You have racing harnesses in a VW"
Me "It's got over 300 to the wheels"
GUy "Are you serious?"
Me driving away
I thought it was funny


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (1QUIKVR)*

This kid down the street owns a old Honda Integra with a B18. I asked him what he was going to do with it cause the car was super clean for being so old(bought it from a Grandmother)and he says..."I think I'll swap in a B16 and boost it"....I says "why not boost the B18, it's a better motor anyway"...he says "Nah...I don't want all that torque"







Idiot.
WTF over?!?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

i hear my gf's bra unclip as she likes boost...
ok, so that doesnt happen. but you colld imagine what it would be like if it did!!
tyrone-- hows the tec2 trating ya


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_ 
The guy who aligned my car told me I had a bad alternator bearing. He wasn't too happy when I told him that "bad alternator bearing" noise was really a supercharger. " It didn't come that way stock!" was his (weak) comeback. 


lol


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (eviljettavr6)*

Hahaha! I was driving yesterday, and I saw my old buddy I hadn't seen for a few months, and he didn't know my turbo was on the car yet, so I just gave it a little gas, just enough to get the turbo spooling slowly, and I have the compressor inlet open with a screen over it, and you can REALLY hear it. We pull over and he's like GOD DAMN! That thing sounds like an 18 wheeler! The turbo is LOUD.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I took my Turbo VR6 to an 'import' show with
several other cars I tuned:
Turbo B16A CRX
S2000 SC
RX-7 Single turbo

One kid comes up and says 
" you should polish your intake manifold..."

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jeff you tuned that black RX-7? That thing was nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

i tuned my lawnmower


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Deuce34)*

sitting shotgun in my friends 'mazdaspeed protege'(don't laugh---fun car) stopped at red light, after _walking_ an early talon(4wd, turbo). He rolls down the window, and asks.... Done alot of work to that car????? reply. NOPE. He's all, Yea RIght... Wanna go Again?? 
Sure... Spank him again... 
Gives us the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and as he catches up.... 
Oh and yea... This was at the track....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Jeff you tuned that black RX-7? That thing was nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you go to Danbury this past Saturday?
Yeah, I tuned it. Its a fun car...
AEM EMS
swapped out the stock 850cc secondaries for 1600's.

Did you see the Red CRX? Which car do you think is quicker?
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Did you go to Danbury this past Saturday?
Yeah, I tuned it. Its a fun car...
AEM EMS
swapped out the stock 850cc secondaries for 1600's.

Did you see the Red CRX? Which car do you think is quicker?
Jeffrey Atwood


Yeah, I was there and I saw all the cars but didnt see you. Might have walked right by you, Im numb like that sometimes








After seeing the Rx pull it down the street and I remember you pulling the CRX donut in hand and all. I would have to say the RX has the edge. Especially running 1600cc secondaries, its gotta be makings some crazy numbers


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

"You got a 2 stroke in there"?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

"When is your car going be done and running like it was before your turbo'd it"- my Mom.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

"Is that stage 5 or somethin?" -Locals in an EX after a pull.
"You're cars on fire" -After a flame burst shift.
Funnier when I start hearing stories about my own car having 600hp when I'm at the parts store. Rumors float around and every month or so I have another 25hp through word of mouth. Last I heard early last week was that I had a supercharger with a 150 shot of NOS.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

Tec 2 going ok.
"here comes chilly chilly bang bang" =my mom when I come home at night.








"When are you going to fix that car, your aunt call me every morning saying you woke her up with that loud chilly chilly bang bang car" =mom again.


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Met a freind's freind at a bar, talking to him about his 95 M3. 
Told me he had a turbo on the cabuerator








Then the tool gave us the keys to go check it out as we were leaving, but didn't go w/ us. Car was bone stock. 
I hope he didn't pay a shop for those mods


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

My method is usually to hardly talk to people anymore.. hahah. Its like, from what I see if the person is under 25 they rarely have a clue and their stupidity ends up irritatating the hell out of me. If I hear one more punk b*tch talk about my car is a turd because his buddy has a sh*tbox civic with boltons running 11's Im gonna puke.
Then theres the older group thats still lost in the 70s that thinks they need 400 cubes to make 300HP....
Usually you can tell in the first 5 seconds if an import owner is going to be worth the time. For me, if the car looks like he has more money in electronic Fast and Furious gadgets than I do in my Haltech, he's usually not worth the breath to talk to him.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

If I run into people with turbo setups or big turbo 1.8t's I usually prod their minds about engine management. I get alot of "a chip" answers


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

the other day I was driving camp to a stop sign , forgot I was on high boost (12 psi ) wound out first and when I let off throttle (very loud whistle / pop. And this woman walking her poodle jumped in the bushes and started shaking her fist at me , so I stoped asked If she was ok, she said slow down I said to what a stop? i was only going 20 or so she said well somthing is very wrong with you car that noise is not normal....

my other favriote is any WRX driver, they always have the what the heck just happend look on ther face. when I pass them


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedOne* »_My method is usually to hardly talk to people anymore.. hahah. Its like, from what I see if the person is under 25 they rarely have a clue and their stupidity ends up irritatating the hell out of me. If I hear one more punk b*tch talk about my car is a turd because his buddy has a sh*tbox civic with boltons running 11's Im gonna puke.
Then theres the older group thats still lost in the 70s that thinks they need 400 cubes to make 300HP....
Usually you can tell in the first 5 seconds if an import owner is going to be worth the time. For me, if the car looks like he has more money in electronic Fast and Furious gadgets than I do in my Haltech, he's usually not worth the breath to talk to him.

MAN! We must be long lost brothers of some ****!
You think EXACTLY like me. I'm so not open about my project with people, not 'cause I try to keep my ish secret, but 'cause no matter how simple I try to make it sound, they always try to impress me with what they know, and I never want to try and correct them, 'cause that just makes you look like a know-it-all. I just try not to talk about my car to anyone. Even a speed shops, sometimes I'll go in to get wires or something, and they ask me about my car, and I'm like, it's a 2.0L, I put on a turbo etc ... and they'll start with "yo, you can't just throw on a turbo and expect it to just run ..." like, where do you start. Our projects have so much thought and planning in them, it would take 5 hours to explain what you've done to the engine.
God do I hate it when they start talking cars at welding school, I just listen, and try hard not to get involved in the conversation, it's so easy to get over people's head, and no one likes a know-it-all. I just shut up and pretend I'm not listening.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Same hear, i cant even go to a "get together" and have good conversation. 
I was told that i should look at this guys MK4 as it is the epitome of modded Volkswagen's.
It has a complete body kit and a front mount. Thats it. 
I just shrug. 
I went to another one, the first conversation was about what wax works best. 
Its just not my thing any more. 
I don't race people either, its pointless.
The only cars that will give me any sort fo competition are like me and have already gotten that speeding ticket. 
You know the one that comes with serious fines community service and 4 points. 
Thats why I spend so much time here. 
Because you guys understand were I am coming from. 
And you don't have big wings, at least most of you.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

Here's a good one for you. I went to Autozone to order some Bosch plugs. I was reccomended a particular Bosch plug to solve my detonation problems. I go to the counter, give the dude my part # and he looks them up. He has to order them, so he tries to sell me a cross referenced Autolite or NGK. I'm like "dude, I need this exact plug for a reason." He asks why, so I tell him it's for a turbo volkswagen and I need to particular heat range. He starts freaking out like that's the coolest thing ever, but I am still an idiot. He tells me he won't order the plugs. I leave, and will probably never go to a local store auto again. 
Internet business is the only way to do things in the FI world.


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

With the exception of my father and two brothers I've never met anyone I can actually hold an intelligent car conversation with...people are just stupid about that stuff, but they always think they know more than you do. I just sit back and smirk a bit, then walk away and chuckle a bit...let them well in their ignorance, they have no desire to be truly enlightened.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Yea those guys don't get paid for their opinions, so they need to shut the H up. I hate going to Advanced and have them talk to me like I don't know what I'm talking about and they do.


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
MAN! We must be long lost brothers of some ****!
You think EXACTLY like me. I'm so not open about my project with people, not 'cause I try to keep my ish secret, but 'cause no matter how simple I try to make it sound, they always try to impress me with what they know, and I never want to try and correct them, 'cause that just makes you look like a know-it-all. I just try not to talk about my car to anyone. Even a speed shops, sometimes I'll go in to get wires or something, and they ask me about my car, and I'm like, it's a 2.0L, I put on a turbo etc ... and they'll start with "yo, you can't just throw on a turbo and expect it to just run ..." like, where do you start. Our projects have so much thought and planning in them, it would take 5 hours to explain what you've done to the engine.
God do I hate it when they start talking cars at welding school, I just listen, and try hard not to get involved in the conversation, it's so easy to get over people's head, and no one likes a know-it-all. I just shut up and pretend I'm not listening.
Ditto


_Modified by BigDaddyCW at 10:12 AM 6-16-2004_


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (BigDaddyCW)*

This morning was a good one. I take the beater (another 84 Rabbit GTI) I head down to the Autozone to pick up a PCV plastic bend to run the G60 valve cover w/ CIS. I get onto the main road and this kid in a 91 Civic DX hatch pulls along side me w/ some r*ce mods. He wanted some so I ran him, plugged up cat and all. I beat him pretty bad. I see him following me, Im thinking this guy wants to get into it. So I drive to loose him and I do. I get to Autozone and as I get out the the car, the kid pulls up and is like. "YO MAN! That sh*ts fast, how much boost you running." Ummm...its my beater, my boosted car is silver and its not done yet. "Sh*t man, you raped my ass. WTF is in that thing" Ummm...its stock. "Sure" he says. Hes like pissed that im lying to him or something. So, he tries to impress me by TRYING a burn out.







More like a chirp.








The guy was driving a 91 Civic DX hatch! I could beat that thing on a 10spd bicycle. Ahh...as I was walking in im thinking what a douche and then I laughed and thought of this tread.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Ive got a Good one. 
I just get out of school, long day over.
Pulling onto the highway I see a guy in a porsche come flying up in my rearview. 
So i tear into it catching up to his speed next to him. The porsche was a 2000 or newer carrera turbo. The guys gets on it and so do I. 
I am still somewhat next to him. 
I pull off and he pulls off next to me. He askes me to pull over and i do. 
This guy was so interested in see my car that he all but jumped out of his porsche with it moving. 
We talked and the guy jokingly said, man what the hell did I spend a hundred thousand for. 
We all know the answer to that. 
We both pulled out and went left at the light, he got on it hard and spun the tires all the way through the intersection side ways. 
I always wanted to see someone do that. 
Just thought i would share a good moment.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

That must have been a good run, samething happen when I was riding in my friends HPA VR6t against a z06. You should have ask him if he wanted to trade cars.


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

I have yet to get a high end car to play. They all look at me and keep going 60


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (1QUIKVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QUIKVR* »_I have yet to get a high end car to play. They all look at me and keep going 60

I remember when my dad first got his 964 (0-60 in 5.5 sec and 170 mph was fast back then) everyone would try to race him and he'd just grin and keep on cruising along...but recently a Mitsubishi Evo decided to have a little Porsche action and got his ass handed to him on the 120+ mph portion of the run. Dont' really know what the point of that story was...


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (1QUIKVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QUIKVR* »_I have yet to get a high end car to play. They all look at me and keep going 60
 
I see that a lot too. Guess the 100 year-old geezers that roll exotics don't really buy them to drive. 
There really aren't even that many r*ce kids out here, I get a lot of NASCAR fans in Dodge pickups, and minivan moms trying to jump in my sh*t off a light. Sometimes I give them their money's worth, other times I just cruise on and let them look stupid.


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I know my dad used to torture people in his 911 (1975), but he no longer messes with people that look too young.
Best story for him was, he gets a flat tire, big deal, he pulls over to change it, listening to the radio the whole while. Turns out some kid phoned the radio station and started chirping about some jackass with a broken down porsche. Man it was funny stuff, he was raging when he got home.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

I got asked last nite if my car was modified....I know the V2 is quiet but come on. I just laughed and said kinda.
Later in the nite some kids with a 97+ Prelude were talking about how his car will beat my buddies GSX eclipse becuase the awd will ruin the launch on the GSX..
It seems like it's a pretty safe bet to say most to all, young kids, or older adults are either completely ignorant, or just plain stupid. 
Internet racing....


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_
Internet racing....









Foolio.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL Ag and Matt..
I dont get into it not because I am afraid of being a know it all anymore. Its that 70% of the time there is no educating these fools. And if you do, its not worth the hassle.
If someone approaches me like I said I can usually judge the book by its cover and know if the person is worth the time by the questions they ask. If the first question out of their mouth is "Yo dawg, how much you boostin?" Im like "uhh, a little, I gotta go"
Its sad when that NAPA commercial with the kid with the Focus coming in looking for a fart pipe isn't too far from the truth.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

I've got 1 for you guys, back in the days when I 1st did a 2.016v in my 85 gti, me and a buddy was speeding down a busy street weaving in and out (remember this is back in the days), we pulled up to an old dude with a chevy nova at the light, he looked at our ride and laughed a little, this kinda got me edgy so I decided to show this old fart what a 2.0 with a close ratio can do off the line. I nailed it as the light changed and beat the old guy to the next light; he pulls up and looks over and really start laughing. As the light was about to go green' the old guy reaches behind him and pull over his 3 point seat harness. When the light changed to green i dumped the clutch and took off. The funny thing was the old dude was 3 car length ahead of me before I could shift to 2nd. lol, I got waxed good. The old guy slowed down and I had to give him his props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sometime you gotta keep the beast down low until it is necessary. A lesson well learned


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

Not all old geezers are afraid to run. I had my arse handed to me by an AMG the other night, just punched it at 120 and was GONE. Freakin awesome. 
Now then, my weekend/track car isn't boosted. See sig. I get asked quite frequently if it *is* turbocharged. Folks can't even figure this out, no sense trying to educate these people.....


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (bwolfgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwolfgti* »_People have said it sounds like a jet airplane coming in when i pull into the parking lot in first gear with the paxton supercharger. But not after today. I sold it so now i am back to 2.slow.

Now I get to sound like a jet airplane, thanx Ben http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_Not all old geezers are afraid to run. I had my arse handed to me by an AMG the other night, just punched it at 120 and was GONE. Freakin awesome.

My good friend is a Mechanic at the local Mercedes-Benz dealership, and he tells me about all those big bad-ass S600's and stuff like that. He was telling me about an S55 AMG he was road-testing. He was doing 110 km/h (70 mph) on the highway, and floored it, the tranny kicks down and the traction control light comes on and stays on until ~200 km/h (130 mph) (which takes like 8 seconds).








He was also telling me about this SL55, took off the traction control and punched it at 80 km/h (50 mph) and it just laid down two black lines about 75 feet long.


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

You got me good last time but I got my new trans wanta go again?
Some dude in a mustang. He wasnt to happy with the outcome of round two.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (mattstacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattstacks* »_Ive got a Good one. 
I just get out of school, long day over.
Pulling onto the highway I see a guy in a porsche come flying up in my rearview. 
So i tear into it catching up to his speed next to him. The porsche was a 2000 or newer carrera turbo. The guys gets on it and so do I. 
I am still somewhat next to him. 
I pull off and he pulls off next to me. He askes me to pull over and i do. 
This guy was so interested in see my car that he all but jumped out of his porsche with it moving. 
We talked and the guy jokingly said, man what the hell did I spend a hundred thousand for. 
We all know the answer to that. 
We both pulled out and went left at the light, he got on it hard and spun the tires all the way through the intersection side ways. 
I always wanted to see someone do that. 
Just thought i would share a good moment. 

Haha,remember that it does not take much for a 3.6 flat hemi turbo to own all in this forum


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
My good friend is a Mechanic at the local Mercedes-Benz dealership, and he tells me about all those big bad-ass S600's and stuff like that. He was telling me about an S55 AMG he was road-testing. He was doing 110 km/h (70 mph) on the highway, and floored it, the tranny kicks down and the traction control light comes on and stays on until ~200 km/h (130 mph) (which takes like 8 seconds).








He was also telling me about this SL55, took off the traction control and punched it at 80 km/h (50 mph) and it just laid down two black lines about 75 feet long.










My father is head tech at Mercedes. I got there to visit (read, use) him (install new tires on my rims) Hes was going out to test a S55 and asked if I wanted to go. Im like hell yeah! We get on the highway around 70mph where it was making a noise. Some guy in a E46 M3 pulls along side us and was looking to run it. My dad laughed and floored it. We put a good 10 cars on him from 70 to 120.







I thought it was







to see a big family sedan beat an M3 easily.


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_
The guy was driving a 91 Civic DX hatch! I could beat that thing on a 10spd bicycle. Ahh...as I was walking in im thinking what a douche and then I laughed and thought of this tread.









When my jetta was still diesel, me and my friend who had a 96 DX auto w/CAI used to mess around and race.








We were neck and neck up to 80mph everytime....















I think the diesel has 56hp the wheels.
in my bmw (wich has like 93hp/140tq to the wheels) I get about 3 full car gaps on him by the end of 2rd gear... lol!
Those hondas are so GD slow... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Slow1.8)*

i was at the track just a few days ago. Was running some crappy times with the my daily driver vr6 at like low 15s. A few honda people come up and ask if my car was turbod. 
The car that got a lot of attention at the track. A turbo civic. It was running 15s and was totally gutted. I don't get why people are so attarcted to turbo cars.







Not that I am against them but damn.
When I was in high school. So many people would ask why I raced VWs. They all thought they were slow. A lot of them had hondas, nissans, and toyotas. They were arguing who had the fastest car in school and I think i heard it ran a 15.6 or something. I just sat back and chuckled.
Saw a MK4 Vr6 at the track. In the staging lanes went up to him. he had his GF in the car. Asked him what he had done and all. He was like. I have lots of stuff done. I'm starting to run out of stuff. I have a short shifter, chip, intake, and exhaust. I got the point right then. Then he said he was running 14s or something. We ran and he ran a 16 something while i ran a low 15. Just goes to show ya that stupidity is spreading.















AND HERE'S THE BIG ONE. A ex friend of mine has a exlipse GST. OMG. he is the biggest talker in the world. He has his head so far stuck up his ass it's not funny. I joined his so called car club for a little while. He was the "President" and they were going to go to shows and all this other stuff and that they weren't all about show. They were a lot about go. So i said cool. I can car less about looks. That's just me. Well. I met him at the track the first time i met him. He was running 16s and 17s. The next time i see him he's talking like he knows how to drive and he's been to driving school... he knows how to drive a big rig and basically anything you throw at him. He is also spitting out that he can tell what is wrong with a car if he just listens to it for 10 seconds or while it's driving by. Making a total ass of himself. I go along with it because all my friends and his friends just adored him. Let's talk about his car. Totally stock eclpise GS-T with some metal Greddy intake tube. THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!! So he said he comes from down south and that he went to Moroso all the time and raced. He also was saying he was running a 13.8 at Moroso. I highly doubted that because at the track he was running 16s and 17s. I never actually saw him run but i saw his time slip and my friends told me what he ran. He said he couldn't get traction and blamed it on the track. I would also like to note he stalled his car on one run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So here we are. He works at his uncles Tow Lot and he so calledly has a mndrel bender and knows how to weld yet he hasn't welded one thing when we needed it and he hasn't ever shown anybody his uncles mandrel bender. He says he's the best welder in the world. More **** talk. I have gone with his talk for about a month. I am liviing with him, don't ask, and i finally bring it up. hey. Lets go to the track and race. I don't think your car is as fast as mine and I don't think it can run a 13.8. 
He says ok... lets go do it on the street. Well. I had just gotten a street racing ticket. Yeah... it sucks.. i learned my lesson... no more street racing for me. So I say dude... you know I just got a racing ticket. Are you phucking stup1d. Let's go race at the track. So he agreed to do it at the track one day. Well... that day came up and he just so happen to be doing something that night and from then on he would keep saying.... no, i wanna race on the street and not at the track blah blah blah because he knew i wouldn't race on the street any more. It got me so mad but I got over it. I also told him his car was gunna be rice when he got done modding it. he wanted some stup1d full body kit, new tail lights, new front lights, new mirrors, and rims. He got so mad. 
And to think. He said that his "club" was more of a go than a show. Ha. What a joke. 
Sorry if that was long. Just one of my storries. Peace.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

On a side note... I can't wait till i get my Turbo 1.8l 8v running.







I wanna see what he says about that. I wonder if he'll race me for money. I am pretty sure he will. hehe. *wink wink*
Oh yeah. Street racing tickets suck. If you street race. Don't do it any more.







It's pretty hard sometimes to resist the urge to show some punk kid up but hey.... look at it this way. In florida the law can impound your car, take away your license for a year, put you on probation for a whole year, send you to jail, give you a 500 dollar fine, on top of court costs and probation costs, and you now have a criminial record. Just a warning for the few people who don't already know.
If I can resist I am pretty sure you can. I guess i'm prematurly turning into that grinning old man. DOH.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

Well mine not a boosted story, but still funny:
Set the scene, long small tunnel with an old man carrying his shopping walking along inside. Open up the BM and something seemed to scare him so much he dropped his shopping and put his hands over his head. Dunno if the 4.9 with a aftermarket zorst had anything to do with it.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (1QUIKVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QUIKVR* »_I have yet to get a high end car to play. They all look at me and keep going 60

about a year ago when i lived in VA and still had my 16vT at 8psi... shrick cams, titanium valve springs (most expensive part of the damn motor







) big stainless valves... ect... (8psi due to stock fuel system







)
coming home from my gf's house one night i got to play with a viper on 66.... i could tell it was a basic nothing special viper, prabably a 98-00 year or something... but i was delighted that he barely could creep away from me after about 130mph or so.
i always wondered if it was stock, cause dont all the newer cars have governers after 110-120?
when i get my 2.0T up and tuned, my doctor (has an 89 911 turbo or something, he always goes on and on about it) is gonna run it with me down in sactown... and hes old! lol, who would have thought.... 
it'll be fun anywho, and make appointments more interesting in the conversational arena...


_Modified by the4ork at 8:24 AM 6-18-2004_


----------



## Absolut Magumbo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedOne* »_Then theres the older group thats still lost in the 70s that thinks they need 400 cubes to make 300HP....

How about we do this. I buy a 90 trans am/iroc for about $2500 then, how about i toss in a 485 hp and 490 ftlbs tq in a 383cid $4000world industries crate motor Then, toss a $2500 Weiand 6-71 blower on there for another 150 hp and 175 tq. Then, gimme a thousand dollars in suspension work, u wanna talk then? 
there: $10k later i have about 550 whp and wtq, and a great handling car. 
dollar for dollar, you are still going to lose. I am a vw fan and all(i have a corrado and an audi coupe gt), but i got my roots in my 90 trans am with a 350. It just pissed me off when people go around bad mouthing other cars bc they dont kno anything about them. 
There's no replacement for displacement
(then, someone is gonna counter with boost, the real replacement for displacement. Guess what, I can put a blower on a small/big block too







)
-Greg


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Absolut Magumbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Absolut Magumbo* »_
How about we do this. I buy a 90 trans am/iroc for about $2500 then, how about i toss in a 485 hp and 490 ftlbs tq in a 383cid $4000world industries crate motor Then, toss a $2500 Weiand 6-71 blower on there for another 150 hp and 175 tq. Then, gimme a thousand dollars in suspension work, u wanna talk then? 
there: $10k later i have about 550 whp and wtq, and a great handling car. 
dollar for dollar, you are still going to lose. I am a vw fan and all(i have a corrado and an audi coupe gt), but i got my roots in my 90 trans am with a 350. It just pissed me off when people go around bad mouthing other cars bc they dont kno anything about them. 
There's no replacement for displacement
(then, someone is gonna counter with boost, the real replacement for displacement. Guess what, I can put a blower on a small/big block too







)
-Greg


My bro and I built a Camaro ($250) w/ a 406ci SBC. Motor w/ forged rods, crank, pistons, GM racing heads, edelbrock intake mani, used headers and used Holley 850 carb (alittle big but it worked) The car had no problem smoking a C5 Corvette on the highway w/ 3 people on it. Cost under $5000 w/ built tranny and torque converter. Unfortantly the rear ends couldnt take the abuse and snapped 2 of them before dropping in a Ford 9" and thats when it started getting expensive (roll cage, fiberglass dash, subframe connectors, lift bars, 3spd tranny, new torque convertor. Gotta pay to go 10's.


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_When I was in high school. So many people would ask why I raced VWs. They all thought they were slow. A lot of them had hondas, nissans, and toyotas. They were arguing who had the fastest car in school and I think i heard it ran a 15.6 or something. I just sat back and chuckled.


I guess I was pretty fortunate at my high school because people actually had some fast cars...my buddy Mike had an '03 Mustang Cobra with a smaller pulley (holy sh!t!!!!!), and another Mike, oddly enough, had a Z28 with a charger and uprated torque converter...both pretty beasty, both far from 15's. The funny part was that they assumed my G60 was fast because of the way it looks.


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (sold on expense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sold on expense* »_
The funny part was that they assumed my G60 was fast because of the way it looks. 

LOL.
Was cruising in the raddo the other day down the freeway (on the way to get a speedo cable) and saw a very clean passat 4 motion. We were next to each other (an older guy) then he hit it. I watched him get up there. then we were cruising again, I gave him the thumbs up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and He hit it and I hit it and I flew about 6 to 7 car lenghts ahead of him. I then slowed down and he gave me the nod.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a







to all the older enthusiasts.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Absolut Magumbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Absolut Magumbo* »_
How about we do this. I buy a 90 trans am/iroc for about $2500 then, how about i toss in a 485 hp and 490 ftlbs tq in a 383cid $4000world industries crate motor Then, toss a $2500 Weiand 6-71 blower on there for another 150 hp and 175 tq. Then, gimme a thousand dollars in suspension work, u wanna talk then? 
there: $10k later i have about 550 whp and wtq, and a great handling car. 
dollar for dollar, you are still going to lose. I am a vw fan and all(i have a corrado and an audi coupe gt), but i got my roots in my 90 trans am with a 350. It just pissed me off when people go around bad mouthing other cars bc they dont kno anything about them. 
There's no replacement for displacement
(then, someone is gonna counter with boost, the real replacement for displacement. Guess what, I can put a blower on a small/big block too







)
-Greg

LOL..I hit a nerve??
You think just cuz Im on a dub forum talking about dubs that I don't know what its like to own V8's? 
Lessee, my first "car" was a glass bodied dune buggy. But my second car was a 1972 Firechicken. I later swapped the engine out of that rust infested hunk of white trash junk and threw it into my dads old Bonneville diesel with a dead engine. I then got a Bug with a 1641 and graduated highschool. Sold the bug my first year of college. Started driving a Rabbit while I built a MUSTANG. I had a 79 stang 4 cylinder car that I built a 351W for. Drove that for some time, but never had the money as a broke ass college student so the engine was pretty much stock. Didn't even have the internet in those days, and I lived in a small town so it was hard to find deals on cheap hi po parts. Had a crappy Summit cam, 4bbl carb, stock headers 2.25" exhaust and some stock replacement mufflers, 3.08 gears and a stock C4 and converter and ran 14.1s on 225-60-15 street tires. That was the last car I owned although I have seriously considered getting a 5.0 since then(that was like 12 years ago).
Since then it has been mainly dubs and 4 cylinder Fords..
But yeah, I do wanna talk after you build your roots blown small block. I used to wrench on my buddies IROC with a 406 enough to know that they are heavy ass pigs that need an extra few hundred HP just to get out of their own way. I wanna be there to see if all it takes to turn that crate motor into a blower motor is simply putting a roots charger on top of it...Then I want to see you hook it up(traction wise).
But go ahead and get your panties out of a wad...I said there is the lost in the 70s group that thinks you NEED 400 cubes to make 300Hp. Thats not the case. Yeah, it helps, but its not necessary. When I said that I had a few people in mind, namely the one guy I work with who has a 91 Vette vert and and old Dart. He thinks anything with a 4 cylinder isa buzz bomb. My desktop on my comp has my buddies Focus wagon on it, which has been converted to RWD with a 4 link, and runs [email protected] powered by a 2800cc Ford motor all while retaining almost a full interior, dash, power glass windows, etc. He made some comment about it being a little buzz bomb even after showing him the videos of it on http://www.turbojoe.com/media.html . So many V8 guys are more impressed with a 86 Monte Cholo SS with a 305 doing one legger burnouts than they are with a 350HP/liter car. I don't get it.



_Modified by BoostedOne at 3:45 PM 6-18-2004_


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_i was at the track just a few days ago. Was running some crappy times with the my daily driver vr6 at like low 15s. A few honda people come up and ask if my car was turbod. 
The car that got a lot of attention at the track. A turbo civic. It was running 15s and was totally gutted. I don't get why people are so attarcted to turbo cars.







Not that I am against them but damn.


Musta been at Orlando Speedworld, eh? I don't know what it is with that place, but the imports there are SLOW. Central Florida import owners as a whole don't know shizz about goin fast, all they seem to know is body kits and bolt ons. Hell, I could have taken on most comers there when I first went there with my GTI. Just wanted to see what it would run, was as I drive it on the street with stereo, funtioning ac, interior, etc with a stock 1.8L 16V for power. Only mods were a K&N panel filter and a gutted cat. All sound deadening in the car, all seats in, spare tire, etc. Only thing removed was the power steering belt and the car was turning [email protected] 80s. Does that guy with the ghetto maroon A3 still go out there? I think its a VR6 with a hideous body kit.
When I took my merkur out there(2.3L turbo), I was the only import in the sub 13 second lanes. Just me and my Merkur with a bunch of old Camaros and late model Mustangs.


----------



## D_Bat (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

Yup. That'd be it. It's kinda weird. Only track that i've been too. I take it civics go faster at other tracks. hehe.


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Absolut Magumbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Absolut Magumbo* »_
How about we do this. I buy a 90 trans am/iroc for about $2500 then, how about i toss in a 485 hp and 490 ftlbs tq in a 383cid $4000world industries crate motor Then, toss a $2500 Weiand 6-71 blower on there for another 150 hp and 175 tq. Then, gimme a thousand dollars in suspension work, u wanna talk then? 
there: $10k later i have about 550 whp and wtq, and a great handling car. 
dollar for dollar, you are still going to lose. I am a vw fan and all(i have a corrado and an audi coupe gt), but i got my roots in my 90 trans am with a 350. It just pissed me off when people go around bad mouthing other cars bc they dont kno anything about them. 
There's no replacement for displacement
(then, someone is gonna counter with boost, the real replacement for displacement. Guess what, I can put a blower on a small/big block too







)
-Greg

Yeah, too bad those camaros are so friggin ugly.


----------



## Sean7 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (2002maniac)*

Personally, I tend to have an open mind about cars. I respect a fast car, nomatter what make it is. I do despise rice with a passion, although I am not sure why its called rice? Certainly not because the style comes from Japan, because it doesn't. Its nigh impossible to spot a riced out car in Japan, they are all so clean and look near factory fresh. Rice is a north american creation, that we as VW entusiasts shall battle to the end of our days.
Kinda got off topic there. Anyways as I was sayin, if I see a B18 boosted civic that runs 115mph in the quarter, I give him props. If I see a old karmann ghia with 40 horse that has a lower trap speed then ET in the quarter, I give him props. If I see a Jeep, with a 6 inch lift, 4 inch body lift, a rusted out dented beat to **** body sitting atop 44's that has never a drag strip in its life, I give him props. 
I guess I just like nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have a funny little ric3r story, 
I was talking to this guy a while ago who drove a cavalier, he told me he was doing 220kph, went under an overpass and got air off the dip. I was like "220? Your car governs out at 175, if it could even hit that", he says, "Nah, I got cat back exhaust now and it took out my governor", I stared at him stunned by his stupidity for about 5 seconds then just, turned around, walked away and started chatting with my buddy about what he just told me







.
Edit: I guess your not aloud to say ric-er so I changed it, so you would know what I am talking about










_Modified by Sean7 at 5:46 AM 6-19-2004_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Sean7)*

ok I guess ill tell my story.........

Just got the jetta out of the garage after doing some work. Had been in there for awhile. Anyways nice sunny sunday afternoon about 70ish outside. Went to go wash here and then decided to do some driving. Went down a main street we have here minding my own business. 
I look in the marrior and i see what appears to be a SNAKE staring at me adn just blow it off. Didnt feel like running plus i had told the wife i wouldnt mess around anymore














. So the light turns green and i make a right mustang turns, go awhile turn right again mustang there. Im thinking damn this dude is going to kill me. Come to a light and he is all in the throttle trying to impress me with his pedal skills.
So i say screw it turn on a major road and drive slow. Up ahead the light is red and he pulls next to me. I look over and his girlfreind is pointing and laughing. Im like what a arse. I come out of the light nice and easy hit second..........on the top of second i hear him romp on it. I hit third just perfect (never hit it that perfect) tires spin air temps are about 60ish boost is hitting 10psi and she is rolling out. Im hitting fresh black top marks on the road and the tires are spinnning. Shift to forth and there is like a little bump in the road as i come up and back down the tires makes contact and spins. Finally is shut it off look behind me and the stang is on my back bumper. 
We come up to a light and the guy is pissed. He rolls down his girlfreinds window and just cant believe that "i just got beat by a vw" he asks me what motor i tell him 4cyl. He asks me whats done i tell him turbo. Calls me a liar. Says that cant be no 4cyl. 
As we are sitting there his buddy pulls up.....the light had turned green for awhile.......in a fast body mustang. "I told you not to mess with that dude. I told you didnt I". Dude looks at me and was like i cant believe that. Well i say you never know when you are going to get you arse handed at you so you better watch next time when you wanna mess with something. 
Funny as hell. I see him all the time and just waves at me.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

I don't have any boosted stories...but the first night I had my 16V Rabbit out...a guy with a 00 or 01 GTI 1.8T was highly impressed when he couldn't pull on me. At that point...I knew I needed more...hence my reasoning for hanging out here all the time.
The best car memory I ever have though is my 1974 bug that lasted 2 weeks(motor locked up because the cam gear came off







...fortunately parting it out funded the beginning of the GTI). My car weighed 1580 less driver, had a 2110cc motor with berg heads, 48 IDFs and the works. It was AWESOME! So I was sitting at the light and an older cobra points at my car and laughs. Well I can't turn around because the harness has me strapped down so I raise my hand to motion him around. Once he got beside me I opened up those dual carbs and the rancho close ratio tranny laid two black marks forever!
The guy turned down some road.
2L aircooled bugs are FAST. I promise.
Jason


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (2002maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002maniac* »_
Yeah, too bad those camaros are so friggin ugly.

too bad you need a free flow mullet when you drive it too


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

if anyone wants a link to a r!cer talking about his corolla then IM me. I can't post the link because it has street racing in it and I WON'T GET BANNED!
I've sent it to a couple people but it's [email protected]#[email protected] hilarious. 
Quote from the vid:
see that pulley...that's my turbo...dude...that's your alternator!
Later,
Jason


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

HAHAHA! that vid is crazy! I can't believe that guy.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (WMTJ)*

LOL.







the sad part is I used to work on toyota and that car is stock with a intake. Turbo my butt. plus the suppercharger was the best I heard in a while.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

i have a vortech'd vr6 corrado, and the favorite thing i get is when i drive into a parking lot and there's some older gearhead looking dude walking, he looks to see what's whistling, but there's only me. they start looking around like it's gotta be something else. but there's only me. then they look at me like





















and usually they just walk away, but sometimes i'll get one that's like, "hey is that thing supercharged or something?" 
it's great, they don't even know what a corrado is to start with, then they're trying to figure out why/how it would be supercharged







they ususally just shake their head and walk away.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Here's a good one for you. I went to Autozone to order some Bosch plugs. I was reccomended a particular Bosch plug to solve my detonation problems. I go to the counter, give the dude my part # and he looks them up. He has to order them, so he tries to sell me a cross referenced Autolite or NGK. I'm like "dude, I need this exact plug for a reason." He asks why, so I tell him it's for a turbo volkswagen and I need to particular heat range. He starts freaking out like that's the coolest thing ever, but I am still an idiot. He tells me he won't order the plugs.

grrrr, when i got the vortech for my car, there was specific plug vf wanted to run in the kit. it turns out it's a stock 16v plug. so i figure, what the hell everybody's gonna have those, i'll go get some. so i stroll into pepboys and tell 'em what's up. i give him the bosch part #, he can't find it. when i don't know exactly what year motor the plug is for, he asks what's going on. i say long story short, i need this plug for this year and this engine. he says what car is it going in, after i spend WAY to much time explaining what the deal is to this clown, he basically refuses to sell them to me, saying i'm going to hurt my motor by putting in the wrong plugs.











































i just left and ordered them online. 


_Modified by 20psirabbit at 11:40 PM 6-20-2004_


----------



## Absolut Magumbo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_
too bad you need a free flow mullet when you drive it too









im working on my mullet thank you very much


----------



## obruT Sol (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Sean7)*

"you're running too much boost"








"I will be able to beat you when I......"








"That's awesome! When I get the money im gonna....."








"you're cars still slo" (i drive a turbo del sol)








haha the last one I can stand


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (D_Bat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D_Bat* »_Yup. That'd be it. It's kinda weird. Only track that i've been too. I take it civics go faster at other tracks. hehe.

Well, back in the day(1997ish) I used to roll a [email protected] Merkur XR4ti(ran it at the track exactly like on the street, stereo, tool box, same pressure in the tires, etc) so I know it does about hte same on the road. I went to the street races and ran a non turbo, non nitrous'd Civic SI with a VTEC swap and got WORKED. This was when I lived in Tampa. 
There was about 6 of these guys out of Sarasota, all with SIs, all with VTEC swaps, some nitrous, some not. Back then, they were running 13.20s to 30s while rolling on radial tires on steelies. hell, they even ran a dump exhaust under the car with the stock muffler sitting on the back. Except for the cars being lowered and with a tach on the A pillar they looked totally stock.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

a civic hatch with a B-series VTEC motor is a quick car. Add a turbo and they get real fast!
By the way...I HATE IT TO when people say:
I'm gonna do _________ to my car
OR
When I do this my car will be quicker.
My reply....
Go f$%@ yourself








Jason


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_By the way...I HATE IT TO when people say:
I'm gonna do _________ to my car
OR
When I do this my car will be quicker.
My reply....
Go f$%@ yourself








Jason























bwah ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (obruT Sol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obruT Sol* »_"you're running too much boost"








"I will be able to beat you when I......"








"That's awesome! When I get the money im gonna....."








"you're cars still slo" (i drive a turbo del sol)









Oh man, you got it man! These lines are soooooooooooooo popular. How many times have I heard "Wait until ..." or "just you wait ..." or some other derivative. Also, how many times have you heard "my friend has a ..."? That's the most popular by far. Like, who gives a **** what your friend has, what do you have HERE TONIGHT? No one appreciates hard work and dedication. When somone shows me his project, I try and go out of my way to point out the positive things, and try to make him feel good, even when I'm not impressed, give them some respect for the hard work they put into it, you know, the same way you laugh at your grandma's boring jokes, just to be nice ...


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

good words AG


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

I had just blown my intercooler-to-throttle hose on my '02 Jetta 1.8t, and the car would not run unless it was about 1/4 throttle or less.
As I took off from a stoplight, (my car stumbling along) the ricers in the fulley decked out and stickered Civic next to me say "damn, you need to adjust the timing on that turbo, B, and get a turbo timer, yo".
I looked at them, and before I busted out laughing I say "naw dude, first I need one of those intake intercoolers before the turbo".
The driver goes, shiiiiiiit, I got one a dem in this mofo, and now I gotta get a better clutch, cause this **** aint holdin no mo after I put that in".


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Oh man, you got it man! These lines are soooooooooooooo popular. How many times have I heard "Wait until ..." or "just you wait ..." or some other derivative. Also, how many times have you heard "my friend has a ..."? That's the most popular by far. Like, who gives a **** what your friend has, what do you have HERE TONIGHT? No one appreciates hard work and dedication. When somone shows me his project, I try and go out of my way to point out the positive things, and try to make him feel good, even when I'm not impressed, give them some respect for the hard work they put into it, you know, the same way you laugh at your grandma's boring jokes, just to be nice ...


I hate those people! Then you get the people that come out with Greddy kits bolted on to their single cam Civics thinking they are the sh*t but wont run anyone cuz "the motor is being broken in" or "my clutch slips" but 2 mins before that they could run everyone down and will be doing it all night long.







Waste of my time


----------



## flipp (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: (Quiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiz* »_You got me good last time but I got my new trans wanta go again?
Some dude in a mustang. He wasnt to happy with the outcome of round two.

heh. already out, picking on people on richie huh?


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_I had just blown my intercooler-to-throttle hose on my '02 Jetta 1.8t, and the car would not run unless it was about 1/4 throttle or less.
As I took off from a stoplight, (my car stumbling along) the ricers in the fulley decked out and stickered Civic next to me say "damn, you need to adjust the timing on that turbo, B, and get a turbo timer, yo".
I looked at them, and before I busted out laughing I say "naw dude, first I need one of those intake intercoolers before the turbo".
The driver goes, shiiiiiiit, I got one a dem in this mofo, and now I gotta get a better clutch, cause this **** aint holdin no mo after I put that in".
 I LOVE THESE GUYS!!! Hahahaa. Had a know it all crew pull up on me a few days ago. "Man you may wanna check that power steering pump...Sounds like its goin out. And fix that vacuum leak that hissing makes you look like a fool!!!" Followed by a quick bounce off the rev limiter. Just before the light went green...Kid in the back said I needed to get tires that fit. Guess a 225/40 on a 16x9 is small eh? Poor shmuck drivin couldnt figure out why the lack of power steering and huge vacuum leak were lettin me keep up with his B18d Hatch







Man I wish the charger was broke in for that


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (TwinScrew20v)*

For things like that Id beat on the car just to smoke an idiot like that.


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_For things like that Id beat on the car just to smoke an idiot like that. 
Anh??? I see em all the time







I dont wanna push it till we get the 53mm pullye on it THEN record the look on their face (I love in car cam mounts Hahaa)


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (TwinScrew20v)*

I have a video i will post, as soon as it loads into my host. Its from the High School Grudge at Maple Grove Raceway, PA. It'll show you what everyone around my area has ( NEW SILVER MUSTANGS







).....oh yeah MATT FOELL with the sick supercharged Vr6
















hands everyone there arses
You will laugh so hard when you see the crappy ricers with fart cans and shopping cart handles...


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Just got an IM on this (dude, if you are reading this, don't worry, we are makin' fun of the guy you talked to):
"UserName: hey i dont really know much about GTIs and turbo and i was wondering if it is possible to run a single turbo on 96 GTI VR6. I was told you cant for a vr6 because of the V shaped motor, singles are only for 4cyclinder. Is this true?
UserName:i was told by someone who owns a civic, so he is not sure if the VR6 motor is V shaped or straight where you can run a single manifold off of"
This just goes to show, don't ask civic guys about your own car...








I politely steered him in the right direction...away from the Honduh driver...


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Well hostdubs.com cant host my video b/c its 234mb.....if any one else can host it just im me and ill send it to you.
IM- GtiFink


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (gti24guy)*

ok 2 quick BOOST STORIES
1. Some guy in a new Celica GTR pulls up and starts laughing at my 84GTI, I'm like, "Do you think that car is faster then this car?" GTR guy, "I know its faster then THAT!" So I rev my engine and he revs his, like a weirdo all over the place, I'm steady at 3000rpm's cause that is where I launch at. I roast the **** out of this guy and he doens't even pull up. hahaha, 10psi, junkyard baby
2. In Edmonton, In my buddies 323GT We are at a light, some guy pulls up in a Grand prix GTP, So we didn't think he was racing we realy didn't, GREEN, He takes off with wheel chirp and all, So my buddy steps on it and we catch up to him at the end of third. YET, as he is leaving the light past us, he leans out his window and says "GET A MAN'S CAR!" So at the next light after he is kinda wondering why we caught up he says "lets go again" My buddy says "ok with a real launch this time" And we roast him Then this guy is pissed and he almost loses it while pulling on to a freeway. Funny ****, people that are ass's usually get shown. 
WORD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sandy


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (purplerabbit)*

I pull up to a stop light,and it is a double lane left turn,the guy next to me is in a red Acura NSX,with "Imola"style rims,and thrue his dark tint I saw the gauge pod on the pillar..................We head towards the freeway on ramp and I give a little boost,and pull away and at the next light,I am already there,stopped,and I see him rushing up in my mirror........we head to the on-ramp and this guy is tailing me so I step on it in 3rd and pretty much leave him,I have my window down and can hear his V-tec kick in with his CAI,unfortunately he was about 6-8 car lengths behind,and at the top of 4th I let off,and when the guy FINALLY







caught up with me,he drove next to my car for about 30 seconds,probably trying to figure out WTF just happened.......usually riceers that I smoke get pissed and do the high speed flyby after you let off the gas,but this guy was giving me some respect,and even gave me a honk as we took different exits.,he will never forget my little silver Rado that left him,especially since he was 100% +he was going to smoke me







.........funny thing was that this is only on 15psi "street boost",little does he know that there is more there........







It is funny though,I live on a small island,and guys get to know your car,and now they don't f*ck around anymore,and the REAL fast guys are mostly at the track anyway......I hope you enjoyed my street riicer story


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

I'm sick of hearing "this thing a turbo?" running my all motor Mk2 at the track. I mean really guys. If I had a turbo and I was running times like mine, I'd be setting my car on fire


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

You mean you *didn't* set the sootrocket on fire? Musta been thinking of someone else


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

Must have been. I've tried a few times, but the match always goes out before it ignites. I gotta get some BBQ matches, you know, the long ones.


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Read this story on Audiworld the other day. Thought it was pretty funny. One have to respect a 3800 lbs screaming monster like a UrS4.

_Quote, originally posted by *Audiworld post* »_Poor hapless kid in the new (to him) Camaro RS wants 
to race... 
He works at a suntan parlor 2 doors down from my store and has seen 
me fiddlin with my UrS4 out back for nigh on a year since he started 
work there. I can't imagine how he got this car w/payments and 
insurance as he's had a ton of tickets and totaled his last car (an 
Accord EX) by rear-ending an Explorer at a stop light. 
Anyway he asks me if I wanna race and I tellim "I'm a road racer, not 
a drag racer... my car isn't set up for straight line." He was smart 
enough to say "I won't race you on the road course but I'll race in a 
straight line with you from a 30-35mph rolling start." I ask him if 
want's to put any money on it as "jus for grins in a straight line 
doesn't much suit me." He says "I can't afford to race for money" but 
then three of his friends say they'll run to the ATM and come up with 
$500 that says he'll take me to 120mph. I agreed and told em to go 
get the money and meet me at "X" spot at 7pm tonight... a little 
rural road 20 minutes northeast of town. 
Now I've got the guilts. They just returned with the money and showed 
me... all 20's, ATM fodder. They're all stoked and I feel awful. 
Hell, I like this kid...he works next door and he aint got a friggin 
clue what he's up against. His car is stock, 3 years old with an auto 
tranny and Road Hugger 245/50/16 well-used tires. I'm nigh on 400HP 
and running 26psi of boost and we're racing at 6,300 ft elevation. 
He's 25-26 years old, I'm 51. I'll kill him or dally with him and 
beat him by as much or little as I choose... easily... fretfully 
easily... no contest! He's a good kid and he'll take it in stride, 
but I don't wanna alienate him. His friends worry me since they're 
the ones gonna be out a metric butt-ton of money... maybe their rent 
money or car payments. I don't want my car keyed or vandalized as a 
result and I don't want to embarrass him in front of them. 
But I agreed. I can back out or I can race. I'm thinking, race him, 
beat him, then tell them to keep the money and be more careful 
challenging what they know not. I could easily mop the floor with him 
but I feel guilty about how this little banter has gotten outta hand. 
What's yer vote? What would you do? 
2nd part: 
Results from last night's Camaro RS vs UrS4 race(if 
you can call it that)... 
Bigger 'n Dallas these guys were at the designated place even before 
I was and I was on time. They were all cocky, boisterous and bold... 
hootin & hollerin and making all kinda claims about how this was 
gonna end up. Stuff like "painting your calipers red and writing 
Porsche on them ain't gonna save ya tonight." They still think I 
painted my stock calipers red and wrote Porsche on them, then drilled 
holes in my front/rear rotors. The guy who owns the Camaro and works 
next door to me was obviously nervous. And while he didn't have an 
equity role in this, I think he was scared to death of letting down 
his friends. He wasn't involved in any of the jeering or impudence. 
They asked to look one more time under my hood to make sure I hadn't 
added anything (Like what could I bolt on in 3 hours?). Then started 
in again with "Looks like a motor, only smaller" and "My Toyota has a 
bigger motor than that." Then they started in with "So... ya wanna 
jus give us the $500 and save yourself the embarrassment?" I told 
em "No... I want you to take it from me." 
So we lined up... The driver pulled up and the 3 friends asked him to 
drive them to a point a mile or so down the road. I asked what they 
were doing and they replied "We're not gonna ride with him but we 
want to see him near the finish line. So in a fit of cockiness I 
asked if they wanted to ride with me? They guffawed and laughed and 
said "We don't wanna slow ya down or give you an excuse to not pay." 
I told em they shouldn't worry as they know where I work. So they 
asked if "I was sure?" I said, damn betcha... hop in! 
We agree to a rolling start at around 45mph... a good spot for me 
where I'm just coming into around 16psi of boost. The road we're on 
is a to-the-horizon road with unlimited visibility and no 
entrances/exits for 15 or so miles... just ranch/range land. Inside 
thermometer is showing 78 degrees out... perfect for me. So the kids 
climb in and I make em buckle up (I have a plan 
for later) and we start rolling. 
When we got to around 40-42 the Camaro trounces it. I go to about 60% 
throttle. The kid beside starts to yell "He's gonna kill ya!" At this 
point the RS is about 1.5 carlengths ahead. At that point I floor it 
to 7100rpms and hit 26psi of boost, go for third and my passengers 
don't know whether to [Oops!] or go blind. I pass the RS in about 
half a second. At 120mph (The agreed upon finish speed) the RS is by 
their count, 10-12 carlengths behind me. I keep going. I shift into 
5th and still have the throttle floored. The boys are squirming a 
little and looking at me a little like WTF ya doin?" I tellem we're 
goin for a little longer ride than Craig (The kid driving the Camaro 
who is now completely out of sight. I tellem to let me know when 
they've had enough. The first one says "Thats enough" right then, on 
the spot. I say "Nope... gotta be unanimous." We're near 145mph now 
and the 2nd one says "Ok, ok thats enough." I ask the remaining one 
sitting beside me how he feels as he's looking around for something 
to hold on to. He says nothing for about 10 seconds then as the 
speedo goes about 10mph past it's final calibration at 170mph he says 
ok ok, PLEASE stop." 
So I did... but not just any stop... I wanted to show em how some 
homemade red calipers with Porsche painted on them can stop. I stood 
on it for ALL they were worth. If these guys hadn't been buckled in 
they'd have found themselves about 400 ft ahead of where the car came 
to a complete stop. Then I did a slow u-turn and headed back to where 
Craig was... 4 or so miles back. Asked em if they'd like to pay now 
or see if we can hit 200mph (I was 
bluffing)? Felt a hand on my shoulder and looked down and saw a neat 
stack of consecutively numbered 20's. Nary a word was spoken till we 
got back to Craig who didn't have a clue what was going on. Then the 
tide turned... now all of a sudden they can't contain their 
excitement... they're bold and cocky again exclaiming they went over 
170mph!! and "It was great!!" 
So we gabbed for awhile then I asked if I could treat em to pizza and 
beer and they declined as they had girlfriends who would be 
wondering/worrying about them (Rightly so). So I pulled their money 
out, peeled 2 
twenties from the pile and told em "Here... I dont 
want this... I had fun... thanks but I'm keeping $40 
for you buying me dinner, wear/tear & gas. Then as I'm driving off 
one says I have a friend with a VR4 that will race you. I asked him 
if he would personally cover his friend's bet if we were to do that? 
He thought about it a second then said "Ummm...no." 
I said g'nite guys. 
Nice kids... paid the bet and never uttered a syllable of excuse. A 
heaping helping of crow, served warm, is a powerful teacher. 
Pretty sad... the craziness of it all.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Action Jackson)*

that story kicked a$$. I love reading stuff like this. Isn't that a 5cyl Audi and what gearing let him get to 170mph! I'm kinda leary about that.
The poor RS never saw it coming
Jason


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Dude, my heart rate went up reading that, it was awesome!
Watch out for those 51 year olds!!


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

yeah what were they thinking... you dont mess with old guys under the hood of an audi....
i mean that guy prably has around 30 years of experience in cars, and knows that audi inside an out before he even bought it lol


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

I just had my car smogged. As soon as I pulled up the tech was like "what the hell is under that hood?!
I said "nothing it's completely stock"








He's like "yeah right! Pop-the hood!"
so I did......he see's the S/C and says "wholly sh*t! I didn't know you could squeeze one of these in there?!"
I just smiled and said "no, no you can't!" 

Here's your sign!!!
BTW -- on a trip back from AZ a GSX-R1100 and I liked to keep a steady high rate of speed....after several sprints to 130+ he looke dback and gave me a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....it was at that point that I knew spending all of the $$$ on the S/C was worth it!!!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'm sick of hearing "this thing a turbo?" running my all motor Mk2 at the track. I mean really guys. If I had a turbo and I was running times like mine, I'd be setting my car on fire









Someone should send Dahlback some gas and matches.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Someone should send Dahlback some gas and matches.









If someone has their mailing address, I'll do it. Heck I'll even send em some race gas, they'll need it.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Someone should send Dahlback some gas and matches.









LMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Someone should send Dahlback some gas and matches.









care to bring your 11.4 against Dhalback's Golf?
Would you risk putting your money where your mouth is?
I dont see what the big fuss about it is.Dhalback's car has done insane Quarter mile times before.So if it does 50 10s Quarter mile times and 1 14.4 does that make it a 14s quarter mile car?Hell a Corolla does a better time than that.
Was the car working proplerly at the time?NO....i think that answers the questions we have all been waiting for.
Dude look your 11.4 is insane.That puts you at the top 10 in VR6 planet.Right?
Just because you have 11.4 does not mean others have not seen it.Just chill with the Dhalback talk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 10:12 PM 6-24-2004_


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
care to bring your 11.4 against Dhalback's Golf?
Would you risk putting your money where your mouth is?

Yes i would in a second if the car was here, and id be willing to put money down too. Keep in mind 11.4 is the best i could muster with the power i had then and the couple times i went to the track. Things are a wee bit different now, and i would gladly run them for money if i had the chance.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

if he ran 14.4 again...I'd bring the 16V rabbit








Back on track though...we need more r1cer/boost stories!


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
care to bring your 11.4 against Dhalback's Golf?
Would you risk putting your money where your mouth is?
I dont see what the big fuss about it is.Dhalback's car has done insane Quarter mile times before.So if it does 50 10s Quarter mile times and 1 14.4 does that make it a 14s quarter mile car?Hell a Corolla does a better time than that.
Was the car working proplerly at the time?NO....i think that answers the questions we have all been waiting for.
Dude look your 11.4 is insane.That puts you at the top 10 in VR6 planet.Right?
Just because you have 11.4 does not mean others have not seen it.Just chill with the Dhalback talk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 10:12 PM 6-24-2004_


I love how people defend that car. Its not just the fact that he couldnt muster a good 1/4 mile time. Its the fact that cars with "less" power smoke it on a road course. I even watched a vid of him pull it down the street from his shop. The car looks no faster than a buddies 11 sec Evo. In fact it looks slower.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

MAn this whole thread is a great read, keep the storries coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_that story kicked a$$. I love reading stuff like this. Isn't that a 5cyl Audi and what gearing let him get to 170mph! I'm kinda leary about that.
The poor RS never saw it coming
Jason

Ya, 2.2l (AAN) turbo. This particular car would have had many RS2 upgrades + other fancy things. The 3800 lbs car won't win drag strip runs but from a rolling start they kick serious a$$.
As for the trany gearing, I have doubt the car couold hit 170 or higher. it's possible this owner had upgraded the 5 speed to a 6 speed trany as the euro S4's all sold with 6 gears. Althought they were close ratio, aftermarket products will allow a NA trany to have the taller 6th gear added.
But as I work it out.. 170 = 273 km/hr!! Ya that's fast.


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

One night I tried to race a guy in a GLX with my '94 GL (bone stock w/K&N back then) at a stop light just for ishs and giggles. We then pulled into a parking lot to meet and talk.... That parking lot just happened to be next to a ric3r GTG of some sort, but we didn't care just looking at each other's cars, popped the hoods (for no real reason)... All of a sudden all the ric3rs run up to our cars, three of them look at my engine, point at the alternator and go "is that your TURBO?!.." I’m, like, "u-umm, no-o, they call it an al-ter-na-tor, it generates electricity...." They: "o-o-oh!"
Another one:
A guy I know wanted to sell his Celica and was looking for a car to replace that POS. So he found a non-turbo MR2. Him, about the find: "yeah, I found this MR2, it's got rims, exhaust -- everything... it also has a boost gauge... so all I need to turbo that car is a.. um.. forgot that word.... Oh! A turbo kit!"


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

This is way too funny guys, I've only had a charger on the car for ~2weeks and I've heard all of this.
I'd just say pick your battles wisely,my nieghbor has a 64 Dart,500+cci 10 second drag car,going for a "drive" in that scares the heck out of me, but me taking him out carving around on three wheels gives him the white knuckes.


----------



## 2.8 MK3 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

I have only had my car supercharged for a couple of hours and i pull in at my gym and a guys walks up and says i think your alternator is on its way out... I reply... You think.. I will have it checked out...
I can see many more of those happening..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_
In fact it looks slower.

I'd honestly put my mid 15s Rabbit up to the Dahlback car head to head. I KNOW I'd make it to the top end sooner just working the tree on the poor soul. Just to clarify, that's SAD.








I'd race em in my quick car, but like Dahlback's, it's broken.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I'd race em in my quick car, but like Dahlback's, it's broken. 

ouch


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I'd honestly put my mid 15s Rabbit up to the Dahlback car head to head. I KNOW I'd make it to the top end sooner just working the tree on the poor soul. Just to clarify, that's SAD.







I'd race em in my quick car, but like Dahlback's, it's broken. 

hahaha

Sootrocket is now offically called the Brokerocket


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_
Sootrocket is now offically called the Brokerocket









No need to officialize it, it's been broken moreso then not for as long as I've owned it. Hmm, perhaps therin lines the problem itself


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

haha dont you know broke cars are usually fast... haha 10.8 no 4th gear.... Imagine if my motor was a 5 cylinder


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

We have a Car show in Cedar rapids every Thurs. and saturday night it used to be all older guys with sweet hot rods, t buckets and stuff and then the ricers showed up so many people were pissed but kept having it. All the rice would sit in the parking lot and rev their hondas to rev limit and play their stereos real loud. Well i never used to take my cars cuz it was supposed to Be for nice classic cars and trucks.
Well one night My Friends and I got a group of car together and went. we had my Corrado G60 with a turbo X RFl bov and a 58 mm pulley, 92 Talon Tsi with ported big 16g and open dump and full 2.75" ex.( sounds insane turbo just wistles like none other at idle, and then we brought a Turbo Civic with a t3/t04E insane fast but its no longer together we had fuel problems at the track.
Any way we show up all the older guys were talking to us asking what was done to the cars and were inpressed that we had all built and paid for the cars our selfs. well the rice shows up reving and playing their stereos. my friends and i are in our cars ready to leave and all the kids with the neons and fart pipes and sticker walk infornt of us trying to stop us from leaving just pointing and laughing at our cars. well we were pissed so u gotta love the G60 for the at idle blow off and i rev to 4500 at WOt and then let off the RFL is crasy loud and 18 psi and every one looks and their jaws drop. the talon does the same but cant really build boost with out loud but the turbo screams and every one around just stares and moves out of the way








pics of the Talon and My Corrado


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*

r1cers make my life!
Jason


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_We have a Car show in Cedar rapids every Thurs. and saturday night it used to be all older guys with sweet hot rods, t buckets and stuff and then the ricers showed up so many people were pissed but kept having it. All the rice would sit in the parking lot and rev their hondas to rev limit and play their stereos real loud. Well i never used to take my cars cuz it was supposed to Be for nice classic cars and trucks.

Man, same thing happened in Montreal. It started in about 1999-2000 ... It's still something that saddens me quite a bit, even though I got over it.
For us, it was the Orange Julep. Every Thursday people showed up with their muscle cars and hotrods. It used to be awesome. Then the import street racers came in, but that was okay, no one minded, 'cause they never made scene, just showed-up, everyone gathered up, then they all went to race in the back roads. It was cool, relatively safe, and most of all, the muscle car guys didn't mind. Even with Civics and VWs, they thought it was cool what people were doing to their cars.
Then in summer 1999, it's like all that changed in the space of 3 weeks. All the ricers with stereos and big mags, and mufflers and exotic body-work started showing up. Then they started with the smokeshows, then it was burning the light in front of the Julep so everyone could see. In 2001, it was so bad, that the cops started blocking off the entire road, 'cause there was a kazillion ricers there every week. It was really bad. They pretty much ruined the car scene here. The cops decided they wanted to end all street racing, and they crushed it in less than a month. There is almost NO racing here anymore. Before the ricers, the cops turned a blind eye to the racing in the back of the Julep, 'cause no one ever got hurt, and it wasn't all crazy stupid acting and stuff ... God I miss the old Julep days ...


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Lurkertom)*

^^^^right click...save as^^^^
Great pic! Thanks man,
Jason


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_^^^^right click...save as^^^^
Great pic! Thanks man,
Jason









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Strath (Apr 19, 2004)

quick little story, I recently got a new bov apexi in my car, and as i was driving around these 2 bikers were on the side, I wasnt really thinking and went by fairly fast psssffft right beside them all i heard was screams and they started wobbling on there bikes. LOL


----------

